# Audi Connect - Personal Hotspot



## BumBum_BumBum

Hello all, been a lurker for quite a while and decided to sign up after having jumped into the TT family with the MK3.

Just a quick heads up for anyone with the Tech package - you can get the service online through your phone's personal hotspot - great for people with iPhones which aren't RSAP compatible. Also negates the need to pick up another SIM card and extra expense of a monthly data plan/top-up for it. I don't think this feature has been publicised enough, based on the number of times I've seen it queried. The phone can be providing hotspot service to the car while also connected as a WiFi audio player and as a Bluetooth audio player and Bluetooth phone - I've found no issues with all these connections running concurrently.

If this has already been said/is actually well known then apologies!


----------



## jont122

BumBum_BumBum said:


> Hello all, been a lurker for quite a while and decided to sign up after having jumped into the TT family with the MK3.
> 
> Just a quick heads up for anyone with the Tech package - you can get the service online through your phone's personal hotspot - great for people with iPhones which aren't RSAP compatible. Also negates the need to pick up another SIM card and extra expense of a monthly data plan/top-up for it. I don't think this feature has been publicised enough, based on the number of times I've seen it queried. The phone can be providing hotspot service to the car while also connected as a WiFi audio player and as a Bluetooth audio player and Bluetooth phone - I've found no issues with all these connections running concurrently.
> 
> If this has already been said/is actually well known then apologies!


Hello

I have a Iphone 6 and cannot share my phones personal hotspot? because it is not RSAP compatible. Can you explain how you do it?

Regards


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

Well, RSAP and the personal hotspot function in phones are two very different things.

How-to: Menu > Settings > Connection manager > Scroll down to Data Connection > Options (the '+' symbol) using the right side option key or by pushing the touch wheel right > Wi-Fi settings > Wi-Fi mode - select 'hotspot and client'. Now back out to the Connection manager screen. Assuming your personal hotspot is active on your iPhone 6 (you may need to keep the personal hotspot settings screen open on your iPhone to keep it active - it tends to timeout very quickly), scroll down to Data connection and click on it and in the drop-down list, select 'iPhone'.

That's it. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jont122

BumBum_BumBum said:


> Well, RSAP and the personal hotspot function in phones are two very different things.
> 
> How-to: Menu > Settings > Connection manager > Scroll down to Data Connection > Options (the '+' symbol) using the right side option key or by pushing the touch wheel right > Wi-Fi settings > Wi-Fi mode - select 'hotspot and client'. Now back out to the Connection manager screen. Assuming your personal hotspot is active on your iPhone 6 (you may need to keep the personal hotspot settings screen open on your iPhone to keep it active - it tends to timeout very quickly), scroll down to Data connection and click on it and in the drop-down list, select 'iPhone'.
> 
> That's it. Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello

Tried doing as your directions, but I do not get a drop down in data connection showing my iPhone 6?
Does the phone need connecting to the car by the mmi cable?

Regards


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

Nope, no MMI cable required. If you're iPhone isn't appearing, then your iPhone's hotspot isn't live. Make sure it's ON and keep the personal hotspot setting screen open on your iPhone to make sure it stays live until you get a client connection. As long as you've also got the 'hotspot and client' setting selected in the car's connection manager settings then it should work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny Fireblade

I followed your instructions and it works a treat.

Many thanks


----------



## jont122

BumBum_BumBum said:


> Nope, no MMI cable required. If you're iPhone isn't appearing, then your iPhone's hotspot isn't live. Make sure it's ON and keep the personal hotspot setting screen open on your iPhone to make sure it stays live until you get a client connection. As long as you've also got the 'hotspot and client' setting selected in the car's connection manager settings then it should work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello

Still no joy, but have tried my Personal Hotspot with my Ipad and that works fine? Looks like my car is not detecting it?

Regards


----------



## cheechy

Sorry guys stupid question so bear with me! I'm assuming mention of hotspots in theory means that the car can connect to standard wi-fi?


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

Cheechy - Yep, if your car can pick up your home Wifi while in the driveway, it'll happily connect to it. Still, the better option is obviously bringing your Wifi with you and running it off your phone's hotspot.

Jont - you have me stumped. I'm assuming you mean your iPad is able to see and connect to your iPhone's hotspot. In that case, the issue is with your car. Have you definitely set the Wifi mode in the car to 'hotspot and client'? This is the vital step! The other thing to check then (and I'm guessing here) is maybe you've a software update due that enables this feature - might be explained by the fact none of the Audi Connect literature released thus far mentions anything about this Wifi hotspot ability. Then again, if you've got the 'hotspot and client' option to choose in the first place, it should work.


----------



## Luke_in_Dubai

As the proud new owner of a MkIII TT Quattro based in Dubai (who hasn't yet finished the manual), I have a question regarding Audi Connect. My car doesn't have navigation (not yet available in this region), so beyond that, what benefit do I get from connecting to Audi Connect?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jont122

BumBum_BumBum said:


> Cheechy - Yep, if your car can pick up your home Wifi while in the driveway, it'll happily connect to it. Still, the better option is obviously bringing your Wifi with you and running it off your phone's hotspot.
> 
> Jont - you have me stumped. I'm assuming you mean your iPad is able to see and connect to your iPhone's hotspot. In that case, the issue is with your car. Have you definitely set the Wifi mode in the car to 'hotspot and client'? This is the vital step! The other thing to check then (and I'm guessing here) is maybe you've a software update due that enables this feature - might be explained by the fact none of the Audi Connect literature released thus far mentions anything about this Wifi hotspot ability. Then again, if you've got the 'hotspot and client' option to choose in the first place, it should work.


Hello

Have got the feature working, by Going through the Telephone Icon and setting Hotspot & Client, then scrolling down for network search, then putting in my password.

Regards


----------



## Gadgetgeezer

This works fabulously - thanks to the OP. I don't think my dealer even knows this trick.


----------



## GroundZeroUK

Alright guys I am awaiting delivery of my mk3 audi TT Monday very excited. It has the technology package but the sales rep couldnt find the "audi connect" option in the virtual cockpit and he stated it doesn't have it. I thought Audi connect came with this package as standard??


----------



## Shug750S

Luke_in_Dubai said:


> As the proud new owner of a MkIII TT Quattro based in Dubai (who hasn't yet finished the manual), I have a question regarding Audi Connect. My car doesn't have navigation (not yet available in this region), so beyond that, what benefit do I get from connecting to Audi Connect?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Would guess it's easier to crash the car while surfing the net, or watching footie or You tube


----------



## BHL

hi guys, m just wondering wether it works on Android phones? Many thks


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

Of course, BHL. Turn on the hotspot function on your Android and search for it in the Connection Manager list. Will work no problem!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAWMan

> Alright guys I am awaiting delivery of my mk3 audi TT Monday very excited. It has the technology package but the sales rep couldnt find the "audi connect" option in the virtual cockpit and he stated it doesn't have it. I thought Audi connect came with this package as standard??
> Last edited by GroundZeroUK on 08 Apr 2015, 21:06, edited 1 time in total.


Well, I certainly hope it does. I'm picking mine up tomorrow and it's a lot of dosh for the pack if not! It's a lot anyway! I'm sure it does and your dealer is being, errm, inaccurate?


----------



## tt3600

Luke_in_Dubai said:


> My car doesn't have navigation (not yet available in this region)


Use the force, Luke.

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## goater

Thanks to all the posters here, I've now go t this to work. Had the same issue as the OP who couldn't find their phone from the Data drop down list, but cured it by doing a network search.

Now I just need to find where the Google Maps app lives...


----------



## cheechy

OK so like a lot of people on here no doubt I work in IT. Can I get this to work from home WiFi? That's right no.

Network search finds the home network no problem but it just won't accept the password as correct and won't connect. Immensely frustrating!

Had anyone successfully connected wpa2 home WiFi to their TT?


----------



## Toshiba

You want to connect the car to the house wifi?
Ive not tried - but one mo and i will...

Works fine, one point i had to REMOVE the SIM to allow me to connect to the network.


----------



## cheechy

You want to connect the car to the house wifi?
Ive not tried - but one mo and i will...

Works fine, one point i had to REMOVE the SIM to allow me to connect to the network.







[/quote]

OK thanks for that. No sim so fairly confused maybe it's the signal strength. I've connected to my android phone fine but don't have masses of data available plus no 4g where I am. Yes I'm in the sticks.

Right have a WiFi extender somewhere....


----------



## Toshiba

Just the obvious, but doing 0s on the wheels is not the easiest, you can easily get Os instead.


----------



## cheechy

Toshiba said:


> You want to connect the car to the house wifi?
> Ive not tried - but one mo and i will...
> 
> Works fine, one point i had to REMOVE the SIM to allow me to connect to the network.


Gah character recognition! Was putting in a 1 when it should have been 'l'. Ah well fixed now. Valuable lesson learned in that touchpad character recognition a bit vague.


----------



## hemTT

I've connected mine up but can't see the use without the connect pack. Can anyone explain. Thanks


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

There really isn't much, tbh. You've Google maps now and all the POI search (including online) that comes with that and Streetview. You can send destinations now to the car from your MMI connect app or from Google maps. You've got your internet radio now too and automatic music artwork/ID3 tag download.

There's not a lot else going on - not that the Connect pack adds much more either. I do quite enjoy reading the news on the motorway, though. Facebook no longer works, but Twitter does. The fuel price listings can come in pretty handy too. Ultimately, Audi Connect still needs some evolution. And the infotainment BADLY needs baked-in Spotify/Apple music support.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemTT

I don't have Audi connect pack so guessing wifi audio player is the only benefit of connecting


----------



## GroundZeroUK

BumBum_BumBum said:


> There really isn't much, tbh. You've Google maps now and all the POI search (including online) that comes with that and Streetview. You can send destinations now to the car from your MMI connect app or from Google maps. You've got your internet radio now too and automatic music artwork/ID3 tag download.
> 
> There's not a lot else going on - not that the Connect pack adds much more either. I do quite enjoy reading the news on the motorway, though. Facebook no longer works, but Twitter does. The fuel price listings can come in pretty handy too. Ultimately, Audi Connect still needs some evolution. And the infotainment BADLY needs baked-in Spotify/Apple music support.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright so I have the tech pack as explained above but its missing Audi connect? But those wifi hotspot features are in my settings will I gain google maps and poi info as you said above? That would be useful and if so how do I tell those features are working?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba

Have to put in a sim or connected to something to allow data?
Once you have you just change the map type to google.


----------



## jont122

Hello

After updating my Iphone 6 software to 8.4.1 I have to manually turn off and on my personal hotspot and search for it to get it work? is this what other iphone owners are experiencing?

Regards


----------



## ttultra65

is the tmc any good my older a4 was useless for traffic updates don't think you should have to pay a sim package as well as the tech pack


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

The TMC doesn't work at all where I'm from so I can't help. I presumed it was a continental Europe-only service.

jont122 - iPhone personal hotspot can be a bit temperamental owing to its habit of timing out and deactivating (even though the switch will still say 'On') in order to save battery power. I've always had to cycle the personal hotspot switch (if it was already On) and keep the personal hotspot config screen open in order to connect any device to it (not just the TT). While it's a bit of a nuisance, it is normal behaviour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jont122

BumBum_BumBum said:


> The TMC doesn't work at all where I'm from so I can't help. I presumed it was a continental Europe-only service.
> 
> jont122 - iPhone personal hotspot can be a bit temperamental owing to its habit of timing out and deactivating (even though the switch will still say 'On') in order to save battery power. I've always had to cycle the personal hotspot switch (if it was already On) and keep the personal hotspot config screen open in order to connect any device to it (not just the TT). While it's a bit of a nuisance, it is normal behaviour.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## ianle

I've found that I can get the car to connect to Audi Connect via the iPhone wi ifi hotspot, but when I get back into the car later it struggles to reconnect or I have to reconnect it manually me there seems to be some reliance on the iPhone being plugged in. A bit of a pain really.

Anyone found out a way to use the data from the iPhone reliably to serve audi connect, traffic, Google Earth etc? It also seems to affect the ability to play music held on the iPhone.

ian.

(Loving the TTS with a six speed box)


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

Again, this is more a symptom of how the iPhone handles it's personal hotspot. Once it hasn't got any connected devices for a certain period of time, it times out. It makes automatic reconnecting not possible. I, too, have always had to manually reconnect the car to the iPhone each time I get into the car. It's a necessary evil if you don't want to stick a SIM card into the car - the only true way of giving the car a 'seamless, always-on, forget about it' data connection.

Of course, some Android phones (and others) are rSAP compatible which I'd imagine would be pretty automatic in its connecting given it is through Bluetooth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visuar

BumBum_BumBum said:


> Again, this is more a symptom of how the iPhone handles it's personal hotspot. Once it hasn't got any connected devices for a certain period of time, it times out. It makes automatic reconnecting not possible.


Does it behave differently if you connect it to the car thru USB (to the right USB port in the car)? I know the iPhone supports tether over USB (besides wifi), but don't know if the TT supports that or not....


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

No, the TT can't connect to the iPhone hotspot via its USB ports.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim999

I've just joined the forum having seen the information posted about personal hotspots.

I made the mistake of not getting the tech pack (confused by the options). Trying to get it retro fitted without any luck so far. So I thought the option of a personal hotspot might help a bit. But like others here I can't get the hotspot working. Hotspot with connection isn't shown as an option. Could this be because I haven't got Audi Connect? Although I am registered for it. Any ideas?


----------



## Mr R

Tim999 said:


> I've just joined the forum having seen the information posted about personal hotspots.
> 
> I made the mistake of not getting the tech pack (confused by the options). Trying to get it retro fitted without any luck so far. So I thought the option of a personal hotspot might help a bit. But like others here I can't get the hotspot working. Hotspot with connection isn't shown as an option. Could this be because I haven't got Audi Connect? Although I am registered for it. Any ideas?


I don't have tech pack either, but we do have an option to set the car up as a wifi hotspot. I've done this and got my iPhone to connect to it, but not sure where/how the car gets an Internet connection...? :? Seems a strange option to have in the mmi?


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

And Mr R, you don't have the option to set the car as 'hotspot and client'? Same with you Tim999?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisH

Ive got my Apple phone Hot Spot working at last with Audi Connect but more often than not it does not see the hot spot when trying to find it and this is every time I take the phone in the car. Any suggestions?
Stupid question but I cant find Google Earth in the list of services, where is it?


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

Google Earth - when on the map, push the selector wheel to he right (or press the RHS option button) and choose Map Settings > Map Display > Google Earth.

With your connection issues, be sure to have the hotspot screen open on your phone every time you want the car to connect. If you're having serious issues with the car finding the hotspot, reset your network connections on your iPhone (you'll need to re-enter all your Wifi passwords after doing this). That should make your hotspot visible again. Had the same issue myself recently where the car refused to find the iPhone hotspot when it would find the house Wifi no issue. Network reset on the iPhone solved it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visuar

ChrisH said:


> Ive got my Apple phone Hot Spot working at last with Audi Connect but more often than not it does not see the hot spot when trying to find it and this is every time I take the phone in the car. Any suggestions?
> Stupid question but I cant find Google Earth in the list of services, where is it?


Apple hotspot (unfortunately) only tends to work when you have your phone on the hotspot settings page. It's an Apple thing. So you'll likely have to unlock your phone and go there before getting in the car.


----------



## ChrisH

BumBum_BumBum said:


> Google Earth - when on the map, push the selector wheel to he right (or press the RHS option button) and choose Map Settings > Map Display > Google Earth.
> 
> With your connection issues, be sure to have the hotspot screen open on your phone every time you want the car to connect. If you're having serious issues with the car finding the hotspot, reset your network connections on your iPhone (you'll need to re-enter all your Wifi passwords after doing this). That should make your hotspot visible again. Had the same issue myself recently where the car refused to find the iPhone hotspot when it would find the house Wifi no issue. Network reset on the iPhone solved it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, got Google Earth displayed at last. This isn't very practical display when using NAV as there are no road numbers etc. although I guess the route commands will still work. Anyone got any experience of using Google Earth in the car apart from searching for geographical points of interest?


----------



## audinut

BumBum_BumBum said:


> And Mr R, you don't have the option to set the car as 'hotspot and client'? Same with you Tim999?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didnt have option Hospot and Client at all, it only has Hotspot Option in there.

Anybody has idea how to activate it ? It is Australia model by the way.

Thanks


----------



## audinut

This is what I got in menu, anybody got any idea why there is no Client setting in there ?


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

Have Audi Oz entered into any deals with a telecom for Audi Connect over there? In the US, they've tied up with AT&T to provide the SIM cards and data plans for Audi Connect and I believe the cars over there are also shipped without the 'hotspot and client' option. No doubt it's something you could fix with VAGCOM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audinut

BumBum_BumBum said:


> Have Audi Oz entered into any deals with a telecom for Audi Connect over there? In the US, they've tied up with AT&T to provide the SIM cards and data plans for Audi Connect and I believe the cars over there are also shipped without the 'hotspot and client' option. No doubt it's something you could fix with VAGCOM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont believe there is such a thing here man...

Also not sure what the point of Wifi hotspot for non-sim card unit ? as it wouldn't do / have anything anyway.

I hope someone having a VAGCOM can check and confirm if the Client Option can be enable somewhere before I purchase the cable.

So please help out if you have the cable in hand


----------



## audinut

OK, got the cable and managed to turn active anything I can find in Adaptation related to data / phone / wifi etc...

In VC menu I now has Data Connection, Sim card menu (obviously they're greyed out as my unit does not have Sim card slot).

But in Wifi manager still shows the Hotspot Option only, no Client ! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Anybody has better thinking how to enable / where to find that Option via VCDS ?


----------



## BumBum_BumBum

There's a user called ManuTT who seems to very familiar with all things MK3 VCDS - might be worth dropping him a PM if he doesn't chime in here himself.

Out of interest, which cable did you buy/where from?

To echo what was said above, it's bizarre you'd have the hotspot option at all if you don't have the tech pack installed with the media/sim/card reader unit in the glovebox!


----------



## noname

BumBum_BumBum said:


> There's a user called ManuTT who seems to very familiar with all things MK3 VCDS - might be worth dropping him a PM if he doesn't chime in here himself.
> 
> Out of interest, which cable did you buy/where from?
> 
> To echo what was said above, it's bizarre you'd have the hotspot option at all if you don't have the tech pack installed with the media/sim/card reader unit in the glovebox!


thanks for the call!
I tried so find a solution but actually I can't have access everywhere with my vag..anyway, take a look in the 5F central --> adaption --> (7) veichle configuration wifi hotspot if is "ON".. otherwise change it!

I'll try next days..


----------



## audinut

ManuTT said:


> BumBum_BumBum said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a user called ManuTT who seems to very familiar with all things MK3 VCDS - might be worth dropping him a PM if he doesn't chime in here himself.
> 
> Out of interest, which cable did you buy/where from?
> 
> To echo what was said above, it's bizarre you'd have the hotspot option at all if you don't have the tech pack installed with the media/sim/card reader unit in the glovebox!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the call!
> I tried so find a solution but actually I can't have access everywhere with my vag..anyway, take a look in the 5F central --> adaption --> (7) veichle configuration wifi hotspot if is "ON".. otherwise change it!
> 
> I'll try next days..
Click to expand...

Yes, that was already on (active). I've also turned active other options including Wifi_HMI_Client, browser, POI, etc (cant remember the exact name though).

I do have 2 SD card readers on the unit but no Sim slot in the middle though.

My cable is Ross Tech bought directly from them with the latest software version.

Also looks like the software in TT is new to Ross Tech as there are several modules dont have long Coding Helper, so I was unable to check whether any other bit need to tick / untick along with those Adaptation options.

I also managed to deactivate the spoiler so its now fully on.


----------



## noname

mine cable too doesn't read all labels and in some adaptions I have german descriptions and I can't find solutions!
it would be more logical if you didn't have hotspot wi-fi instead client..since you don't have the sim!


----------



## audinut

ManuTT said:


> mine cable too doesn't read all labels and in some adaptions I have german descriptions and I can't find solutions!
> it would be more logical if you didn't have hotspot wi-fi instead client..since you don't have the sim!


I know, that is a weird thing to me and still try to work out how to get it on.

German language should not be a big problem. I just write down those words and use Google to translate them. That's way I found out a couple of interesting settings.

The main concern is due to no long coding helper, I'm sure if there is other option need to set in there or not


----------



## audinut

This is what I got so far after turning on several options in adaptation, but no sign of the Client mode [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## noname

audinut said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> mine cable too doesn't read all labels and in some adaptions I have german descriptions and I can't find solutions!
> it would be more logical if you didn't have hotspot wi-fi instead client..since you don't have the sim!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, that is a weird thing to me and still try to work out how to get it on.
> 
> German language should not be a big problem. I just write down those words and use Google to translate them. That's way I found out a couple of interesting settings.
> 
> The main concern is due to no long coding helper, I'm sure if there is other option need to set in there or not
Click to expand...

it's not easy like you said...in some adaptions, there are50/70 german phrases with10 words! too much time to copy write translate etc..


----------



## audinut

Well, believe or not, I have that much time and already translated all those adaptations, or at least know which one I wanna change 8)


----------



## noname

I'll pass! ahah luckily I don't have to change nothing on this car!
my advice is to do things like that very careful..sometime, when you activate an option, secretly the car deactivates or change something else...it happened to me and if you don't know any electronic, it'll be a disaster!


----------



## visuar

Reading around I got the impression this sort of things is configured through the green developer mode in the MMI. As far as I can tell they've not found how to get to that in the A3 yet, let alone the new TT....


----------



## noname

I think that mode can be activated also in the TT, I found it in adaptions!


----------



## audinut

ManuTT said:


> I think that mode can be activated also in the TT, I found it in adaptions!


Yes, there is an adaptation call Developer Menu and I guess that is the one, and already activated it.

Now it is just matter of fact to find a combination button to "Open Sesame" :mrgreen:


----------



## Vertovr

hi there,

i'm from brazil and i have the same issue, just hotspot option, no hotpost & client.



audinut said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that mode can be activated also in the TT, I found it in adaptions!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is an adaptation call Developer Menu and I guess that is the one, and already activated it.
> 
> Now it is just matter of fact to find a combination button to "Open Sesame" :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

audinut, did you find how to do it?

thankss


----------



## Matrix

Vertovr said:


> hi there,
> 
> i'm from brazil and i have the same issue, just hotspot option, no hotpost & client.
> 
> 
> 
> audinut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that mode can be activated also in the TT, I found it in adaptions!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is an adaptation call Developer Menu and I guess that is the one, and already activated it.
> 
> Now it is just matter of fact to find a combination button to "Open Sesame" :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> audinut, did you find how to do it?
> 
> thankss
Click to expand...

If you scroll & select hotspot, is there a greyed out option for hotspot & client? If so then you have a data sim installed in the car. Eject the sim & hotspot & client will be a selectable option.


----------



## audinut

Matrix said:


> If you scroll & select hotspot, is there a greyed out option for hotspot & client? If so then you have a data sim installed in the car. Eject the sim & hotspot & client will be a selectable option.


NO. This option is not available for head unit without the SIM slot.

But I've managed to set up and was able to turn that Hotspot & Client option on, then connected the car to Phone's wifi hotspot successfully.

The problem is now I dont think the car takes any data from my phone's wifi.

If I go to Map view, Select Google Earth view option then it immediately switches back to standard view.

In other word, I cannot set map view to Google Earth view, even it shows in the drop down list. Dont know why.

I dont have Audi Connect so there is no way to test whether the car takes data from the phone's wifi hotspot. I wish it had some kind of net browsers, Firefox or Chrome :x


----------



## thebears

Does anyone know if it possible to code Audi connect into a New Zealand Model. I have a 2015 and don't think Audi support connect fully here in NZ. I can connect to the wifi app Audi connect, create a hotspot for the car but don't have the connect options to get weather, live traffic, would love to pick up google maps on the virtual cockpit to help navigating the commute home.

Any ideas for a code hack.... Etc.


----------



## Benlepunk

audinut, please, can you tell us what you changed in long coding to make it work, (the adaptations are easy to find on other topics, website, but long coding...)
I'm sure a lot of people, would be interested in trying to make it work 
I'm still trying to play with adaptations, but since you told me that long coding is also involved...my 5F module has no label on bytes so...


----------



## Jacopo79

Hi guys! Everybody today know the long coding to activate hotspot & client, obviously phone_NAD in 5f unit.
Now the problem of hotspot e client is resolved. But nobody has resolved what audinut spoked about in this thread. My car doesn't take the connection to internet and "the Select Google Earth view option then it immediately switches back to standard view." Somebody can help me? Audinut....are you already in this forum? Can you hear me? I have your problem! [smiley=book2.gif]

Thank you!



audinut said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll & select hotspot, is there a greyed out option for hotspot & client? If so then you have a data sim installed in the car. Eject the sim & hotspot & client will be a selectable option.
> 
> 
> 
> NO. This option is not available for head unit without the SIM slot.
> 
> But I've managed to set up and was able to turn that Hotspot & Client option on, then connected the car to Phone's wifi hotspot successfully.
> 
> The problem is now I dont think the car takes any data from my phone's wifi.
> 
> If I go to Map view, Select Google Earth view option then it immediately switches back to standard view.
> 
> In other word, I cannot set map view to Google Earth view, even it shows in the drop down list. Dont know why.
> 
> I dont have Audi Connect so there is no way to test whether the car takes data from the phone's wifi hotspot. I wish it had some kind of net browsers, Firefox or Chrome :x
Click to expand...


----------



## -BigMac-

Jacopo79 said:


> Hi guys! Everybody today know the long coding to activate hotspot & client, obviously phone_NAD in 5f unit.
> Now the problem of hotspot e client is resolved. But nobody has resolved what audinut spoked about in this thread. My car doesn't take the connection to internet and "the Select Google Earth view option then it immediately switches back to standard view." Somebody can help me? Audinut....are you already in this forum? Can you hear me? I have your problem! [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> audinut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll & select hotspot, is there a greyed out option for hotspot & client? If so then you have a data sim installed in the car. Eject the sim & hotspot & client will be a selectable option.
> 
> 
> 
> NO. This option is not available for head unit without the SIM slot.
> 
> But I've managed to set up and was able to turn that Hotspot & Client option on, then connected the car to Phone's wifi hotspot successfully.
> 
> The problem is now I dont think the car takes any data from my phone's wifi.
> 
> If I go to Map view, Select Google Earth view option then it immediately switches back to standard view.
> 
> In other word, I cannot set map view to Google Earth view, even it shows in the drop down list. Dont know why.
> 
> I dont have Audi Connect so there is no way to test whether the car takes data from the phone's wifi hotspot. I wish it had some kind of net browsers, Firefox or Chrome :x
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I have the identical issue. The car doesnt accept the iPhone data. And isn't vidible under "Data Connection", even after going through the Carplay setup succesfully


----------



## kevin#34

Jacopo79 said:


> Hi guys! Everybody today know the long coding to activate hotspot & client, obviously phone_NAD in 5f unit.
> Now the problem of hotspot e client is resolved. But nobody has resolved what audinut spoked about in this thread. My car doesn't take the connection to internet and "the Select Google Earth view option then it immediately switches back to standard view." Somebody can help me? Audinut....are you already in this forum? Can you hear me? I have your problem! [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Thank you!


any news?? I have a TT friend with the same problem, his MMI has the SIM slot, but no chance to get data from the hotspot, function is grayed (if using a SIM, data connection works)


----------



## pnickisson

Dear All

I have just bought a mk3 TT with Navigation - High (dont know what the High means). The Audi connect is not working. Am I correct in thinking that if I get a data only sim and put it in the sim slot that I will get access to the live traffic data for the navigation? Do I also need Audi connect for this feature or is the sim all that I need?

TIA


----------



## RobinHelsby

pnickisson said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have just bought a mk3 TT with Navigation - High (dont know what the High means). The Audi connect is not working. Am I correct in thinking that if I get a data only sim and put it in the sim slot that I will get access to the live traffic data for the navigation? Do I also need Audi connect for this feature or is the sim all that I need?
> 
> TIA


Basically you need both...

You need the Audi Connect subscription to access the services - only three years comes with the car. Easiest way to order it is through the mAudi app (just done mine for the second time).

SIM card simply gives you access to the internet - although you can use hotspot to your phone if you like - just doesn't seem worth it to me.

MyMemory do a good 1 year data-only SIM...I've struggled to find decent packages of paymonthly - I find it's getting the 12 months that is more valuable than the actual amount of data
3 PAYG 4G Trio Data SIM Pack with 12GB Data £29.98 - Free Delivery | MyMemory 

This is such a good deal at this price I'll get one now...


----------



## mtainkat

RobinHelsby said:


> Basically you need both...
> 
> You need the Audi Connect subscription to access the services - only three years comes with the car. Easiest way to order it is through the mAudi app (just done mine for the second time).
> 
> SIM card simply gives you access to the internet - although you can use hotspot to your phone if you like - just doesn't seem worth it to me.
> 
> MyMemory do a good 1 year data-only SIM...I've struggled to find decent packages of paymonthly - I find it's getting the 12 months that is more valuable than the actual amount of data
> 3 PAYG 4G Trio Data SIM Pack with 12GB Data £29.98 - Free Delivery | MyMemory
> 
> This is such a good deal at this price I'll get one now...
> View attachment 489214



You can get 18gb for £10 from plus net



https://www.plus.net/mobile/sim-only-30-day


----------



## RobinHelsby

mtainkat said:


> You can get 18gb for £10 from plus net
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.plus.net/mobile/sim-only-30-day


Yes, but that is only 30 days and you don't need anything like 18gb so it's basically useless as the SIM card for the car. The link that I shared gives you 12 months data, and in that time I've never come close to using the 12Gb.


----------



## mtainkat

RobinHelsby said:


> Yes, but that is only 30 days and you don't need anything like 18gb so it's basically useless as the SIM card for the car. The link that I shared gives you 12 months data, and in that time I've never come close to using the 12Gb.



Obviously depends what you’re doing, I’m streaming HD music and using connect through my phone as a Wi-Fi hotspot so 12gb is useless for that purpose… it’s a 30day rolling contract so no need to sign up for 12months just in case a better deal comes along


----------



## pnickisson

Hello All

Can I just ask if the in-bult sim card reader allows access to the SIM after it is locked? I am thinking of getting a dashcam with cloud features for parking mode and need to know if the inbult sim will be the one to use or is it better to buy a mifi that will always be accessible?


----------

